
Let Them Eat Ice Cream - atomashpolskiy
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ycYKHTYXa8k
======
atomashpolskiy
Marie Antoinette didn't actually say "Let them eat cake" but you won't believe
who is saying "Let them eat ice cream" during food shortage induced by
COVID-19 lockdown.

